# Help - girlfriend needs a snot rag solution



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

My girlfriend and I love to ride together but her nose keeps running during rides and has to stop constantly to wipe.

Her glove terry is not enough.

What can she do to wipe and pedal?


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Allergy medicine before the ride?


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

Teach her to blow snot rockets.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Can't she wipe while riding? Sometime in winter I get that way and just above some tissues under my short leg. Space them out tween both legs so you only grab one at time


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

psycleridr said:


> Can't she wipe while riding? Sometime in winter I get that way and just above some tissues under my short leg. Space them out tween both legs so you only grab one at time


She's trying this, but hard for her skill level.

Snot rockets is possible, and she has to man up a bit.

Allergy meds have been discussed, but our understanding is they have to be in your system for days to work. She doesn't have allergies thus not much reason to take them other than for riding.

What she really needs is a handle bar mounted Kleenex box. lol


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

I wear long sleeve jerseys for several reasons....my arms sunburn real easy and my allergies are a hassle at times..... the long sleeve provides sun protection and ample supply of "wipes" in between the snot rockets.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

duffin said:


> My girlfriend and I love to ride together but her nose keeps running during rides and has to stop constantly to wipe.
> 
> Her glove terry is not enough.
> 
> What can she do to wipe and pedal?


How about some old school wrist sweatbands?

http://www.amazon.com/GOGO-Thick-Solid-Color-Sweatband/dp/B0006MPFUC


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Buy her a pair of Spenco Rip It gloves. http://shop.spencocycling.com/p-18-rip-it.aspx 
Not only are they great gloves that last me 2 years of cycling at 5000 mi per year, but half the top of the glove is a terry wipe. I've never seen one bigger even on winter gloves.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Jett said:


> How about some old school wrist sweatbands?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GOGO-Thick-Solid-Color-Sweatband/dp/B0006MPFUC


This is a good idea, but funny because Will Ferrell in a tennis outfit came to mind...


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

If she drinks milk and eats dairy etc tell her to cut down or give it up.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Real women know how to blow snot rockets. My girls took pride in learning the fine art when they ran XC in highschool.

Plus, she does know what the terry cloth on the thumb of the glove is for, right?


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Seagoon said:


> If she drinks milk and eats dairy etc tell her to cut down or give it up.


She doesn't - I can't even get her to drink an after ride chocolate milk!


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

You wipe on your glove, then transfer from glove to knicks.


----------



## KSUCat (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife doesn't like to wear gloves when she rides. She had been using a bandana and then just held onto it when it wasn't "in use". She forgot it when packing for her last tri, so we went looking for something at the expo. She came across this thing called the handana. It is basically a "technical fabric" sweatband that is twisted and tacked so it fits on your hand. Works perfect for her. I am sure if you were able to work a needle and thread you could make some yourself.


----------



## SgtChang (Mar 28, 2012)

MikeWMass said:


> Teach her to blow snot rockets.


This. I had/have the same problem, quick fix is snot rockets and 1) it clears my breathing and 2) no more runny nose. For me, works everytime.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Afrin nasal spray


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I ride with a guy that uses a spring clip clothes pin to clamp a small towel/wash cloth on the cables in front of his handlebars. It's within easy reach & he uses it mainly for winter rides, but it could work anytime.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

duffin said:


> She's trying this, but hard for her skill level.
> 
> Snot rockets is possible, and she has to man up a bit.
> 
> ...


Re: allergies, only one way to know. My wife takes a single Aller-tec (generic Zyrtec) every day. It takes a week to load you up but it's cheap and easy. If it's really not allergies, then it won't work and you'll be out a few bucks worth of pills.

Dave


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

*baby wipes*

These have the advantage over Kleenex in that they don't disintegrate when wet, but are still soft enough to wipe nose.

so, yes, even though my son is now 6, I'm still buying baby wipes.... just not using them for him any more. (thankfully!)


----------

